

Ask HN: What's the best technical talk you've heard? - porker

Spring 2014 edition of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5511466
======
gvickers
Rich Hickey - Simple Made Easy [http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-
Made-Easy](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-Made-Easy)

Changed how I think about a lot of stuff, made my design process a lot more
rigorous, and my projects more successful.

~~~
jawache
Agreed, changed my thinking completely now when people use easy and simple I
explicitly try to clarify their meaning.

------
pbowyer
These talks have changed the way I think in the last year:

"The Shift: UX Designers as Business Consultants" Davide Casali-Interaction14
[http://vimeo.com/86495316](http://vimeo.com/86495316)

Fred George - Programmer Anarchy
[http://vimeo.com/43690647](http://vimeo.com/43690647)

Ian Cooper: TDD, where did it all go wrong.
[http://vimeo.com/68375232](http://vimeo.com/68375232) (All my objections to
TDD expressed far more fluently than I could).

Not technical related but... The key to becoming a super-profitable creative
agency [http://vimeo.com/70026678](http://vimeo.com/70026678) (though still
working out how to apply it)

I have a large "To Watch" list kept in open browser tabs - someone must have
built an app to better manage them? So I can say "All the videos on
[http://www.microconf.com/videos-2013.html"](http://www.microconf.com/videos-2013.html")
and have it add them to my watchlist.

------
mlitchard
Guy Steele Jr.: Growing a Language
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ahvzDzKdB0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ahvzDzKdB0)

------
etunescafe
In my opinion honestly speaking-GOOGLE GLASS WILL BE RELEASED IN 2014 Details
on-[http://www.etunescafe.com/tech-news/google-glass-will-be-
rel...](http://www.etunescafe.com/tech-news/google-glass-will-be-released-
in-2014/)

------
zindlerb
Jonathan Blow (How to Program Independent Games) [http://the-
witness.net/news/2011/06/how-to-program-independe...](http://the-
witness.net/news/2011/06/how-to-program-independent-games/) Not really about
games. More about CS in general

Any talk by Bret Victor.

------
napsterbr
Hard to say if it's the best, but Crockford series on javascript is just
awesome. I highly recommend it.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxAXlJEmNMg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxAXlJEmNMg)
(Browse the related videos to see the others)

------
pestaa
Bret Victor - The Future of Programming
[http://vimeo.com/71278954](http://vimeo.com/71278954)

He actually speaks about a potential alternative present. ;)

Absolutely ruined the box I was thinking in.

------
darksim905
either talks by Joe McCray, or a talk by Adam Moskowitz on how to transition
to a Sr. Sysadmin.

